# How can a person not like Breaking Bad?



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Do people have no empathy? A man gets cancer and does whatever it takes to support his family. Wouldn’t you do the same?

Sure Jessie Pinkman should of eaten a bullet or been blown up but other than that it is a story about a man with cancer.

I am at a loss.


----------



## Vexus (Mar 23, 2020)

"How can a person not like Breaking Bad?"

I don't like it.

Mainly because I never watched it. Well, that's the only reason, truly. Not a single episode and only a minor clip or two; the memes I've seen more of. But there's also the part of making drugs which go out and damage life after life that isn't seen, right?

And yet, it's ok.

Evil can go so far to the point it looks like Good. And likewise, Good can go so far to the point it looks like Evil.

Most popular media paints the protagonist as not having a choice. But you always have a choice.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

I just couldn't understand the appeal of it, I couldn't get into it , the premise sounded interesting at first but when I actually sat down to watch it I found it boring...

I couldn't stand any of the characters either...they were just as boring as the show


----------



## Tripwire_Desire (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

"does whatever it takes..."
LMAO!
The man was offered for his treatments to be paid for, but he chose to destroy a bunch of people's lives instead (including his family's, and enjoyed it a little too much).


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

bearlybreathing said:


> "does whatever it takes..."
> LMAO!
> The man was offered for his treatments to be paid for, but he chose to destroy a bunch of people's lives instead (including his family's, and enjoyed it a little too much).


He didn’t want to live off of handouts. I can respect that.

I mean sure he killed off people like Gustov Fring and those ********. I don’t see that as a loss to the world.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

It’s not something that I was ever interested in tbh.
But, knowing many many many people who went bankrupt due to cancer treatments, I can’t fault Walter White. Medical debt is a leading cause of bankruptcy in the US. Maybe I would think differently if I actually watched it.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

How well did it work out for him though? At the end he lost his family, most of his money, his whole identity, all because of his own actions.
It's a good show imo, but Walt is not a good person. Still kept cooking even after his cancer went into remission.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I don't like watching _any_ drama series.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought it was a comedy, to begin with, and it was in all of its bleak absurdity. It stood still at the moment when he did a monologue on the perfect moment to die and yet the bleak absurdity kept going on and on just like life does.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

That's what I'd like to call a person with no taste.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

bearlybreathing said:


> How well did it work out for him though? At the end he lost his family, most of his money, his whole identity, all because of his own actions.
> It's a good show imo, but Walt is not a good person. Still kept cooking even after his cancer went into remission.


He died happy. He found something in life he enjoyed doing, he became alive. Things wern't that great with his family anyway, his sex life consisted of getting a handjob off his wife for his birthday. His students took the piss out of him and his carwash employer did not respect him. Then he evolved and became a different person and people started respecting him.


When he died, he did the final check of equipment in that lab, then died happy surrounded by what made him happy.

Maybe his previous life looked great to you, but personally I think he was just a bitch at that point. Dying of cancer was probably a decent way out of that life. Personally I'd of suck started a shotgun if I had been him.


----------



## Not that guy (Feb 26, 2015)

I liked Breaking Bad. One of the best shows ever. Better Call Saul may surpass it? BCS is one of the rare instances when returning to the well doesn't sour the original source material. But I didn't like the end of BB. I posted the below someplace else in the forum.

Thought it was a cop-out for Walter White to "win" at the end of Breaking Bad. Bit of shark jumping with the machine gun in the trunk. Walter "White" the average everyday "man", neither good nor bad because the life he leads doesn't mandate that he be particularly moral one way or the other becomes corrupted throughout the series. When does Walter lose his soul? Did Walter White ever have a soul or just a suburban veneer that needed to be maintained at any cost? Is a person imbued with a soul or does he have to build one? What will he build? I thought a fitting end would be the death (murder), of his brother in law. His son knowing that Walter caused the death of his mother before he is ultimately killed. And finally his infant daughter being abducted to some unknown fate. Walter at the end is left to die of cancer rich and alone now only to be seen for what he is by his horrified, now broken to the point of insanity, sister in law. Marie now Walter's last surviving relative denies pain management drugs to the incapacitated Mr. White as he dies alone in some 3rd tier hospice. The tacked on happy ending didn't work for Breaking Bad. The episode "Peekaboo" (s2, e6, meth head couple steal an ATM) is foreshadowing, a "glimpse" into the layer of hell occupied by meth addicts, Walter is a part of that world, provides the fuel to transport souls to that layer of the inferno. It is only fitting that he reside there at the end. Or, ehh .. maybe meth ain't all bad you can always be mayor of Toronto.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> He died happy. He found something in life he enjoyed doing, he became alive. Things wern't that great with his family anyway, his sex life consisted of getting a handjob off his wife for his birthday. His students took the piss out of him and his carwash employer did not respect him. Then he evolved and became a different person and people started respecting him.
> 
> 
> When he died, he did the final check of equipment in that lab, then died happy surrounded by what made him happy.
> ...


none of his life looked good to me because I'm, like most people, somewhere in between bitch and psychopath which seemed to be the extremes he jumped from/to. He may have been happy his last moments, yeah, but I'm just saying he didn't really care about anyone but himself which turned him into a destructive asshole. I wouldn't want to be close to him in any way.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Not that guy said:


> I liked Breaking Bad. One of the best shows ever. Better Call Saul may surpass it? BCS is one of the rare instances when returning to the well doesn't sour the original source material. But I didn't like the end of BB. I posted the below someplace else in the forum.
> 
> Thought it was a cop-out for Walter White to "win" at the end of Breaking Bad. Bit of shark jumping with the machine gun in the trunk. Walter "White" the average everyday "man", neither good nor bad because the life he leads doesn't mandate that he be particularly moral one way or the other becomes corrupted throughout the series. When does Walter lose his soul? Did Walter White ever have a soul or just a suburban veneer that needed to be maintained at any cost? Is a person imbued with a soul or does he have to build one? What will he build? I thought a fitting end would be the death (murder), of his brother in law. His son knowing that Walter caused the death of his mother before he is ultimately killed. And finally his infant daughter being abducted to some unknown fate. Walter at the end is left to die of cancer rich and alone now only to be seen for what he is by his horrified, now broken to the point of insanity, sister in law. Marie now Walter's last surviving relative denies pain management drugs to the incapacitated Mr. White as he dies alone in some 3rd tier hospice. The tacked on happy ending didn't work for Breaking Bad. The episode "Peekaboo" (s2, e6, meth head couple steal an ATM) is foreshadowing, a "glimpse" into the layer of hell occupied by meth addicts, Walter is a part of that world, provides the fuel to transport souls to that layer of the inferno. It is only fitting that he reside there at the end. Or, ehh .. maybe meth ain't all bad you can always be mayor of Toronto.


I originally thought the ending was going to be Walter vs Hank. Then Hank died (in one of the best episodes of the show) and I was like "DAMMMNNNNN BOY". That really took me by surprise.

Although personally I wouldn't of freed Jessie, that seemed to be a re-occurring theme. Pinkman was just a mess and that idiot surviving..... just makes me want to Break Bad myself.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

I guess people really need to watch all of it to learn to fully appreciate it. I loved the show, still one of the best ones out there for me. But more often than not I got really frustrated with Walter for messing everything up just as things were starting to go well. His childish spitefulness and pettiness is part of the charm of the show, obviously, but it felt too forced at times.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

bearlybreathing said:


> none of his life looked good to me because I'm, like most people, somewhere in between bitch and psychopath which seemed to be the extremes he jumped from/to. He may have been happy his last moments, yeah, but I'm just saying he didn't really care about anyone but himself which turned him into a destructive asshole. I wouldn't want to be close to him in any way.


I've only watched the first season of Breaking Bad but that was pretty much what I was thinking was going to happen season 2 and on. Also, that's a messed up scale if most people are somewhere between bitch and psychopath. 😲 Like wow.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> I've only watched the first season of Breaking Bad but that was pretty much what I was thinking was going to happen season 2 and on. Also, that's a messed up scale if most people are somewhere between bitch and psychopath. 😲 Like wow.


the first 3 seasons are just a slow introduction of characters. It’s season 4 where it gets good with the whole “I am the danger, I am the one who knocks” speech. It’s also that point where his wife realise that he has broken bad.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> the first 3 seasons are just a slow introduction of characters. It’s season 4 where it gets good with the whole “I am the danger, I am the one who knocks” speech. It’s also that point where his wife realise that he has broken bad.


So what does broken bad mean? I guess I might watch the rest of it if my wife says she wants to watch the show together. Watching season 1 on my own though I had already lost interest by the end of season 1. I guess I just can't get into a show about a guy who gets cancer then turns drug dealer. I'm pretty sure my wife can't either but I guess we'll see.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> Do people have no empathy? A man gets cancer and does whatever it takes to support his family. Wouldn’t you do the same?
> 
> Sure Jessie Pinkman should of eaten a bullet or been blown up but other than that it is a story about a man with cancer.
> 
> I am at a loss.


I didn't hate it. I just couldn't get into it. Wasn't my cuppa.


----------



## Unown (6 mo ago)

Watched it all cause friends kept insisting
I kinda liked season 1 (the directing was awesome ) but everything after that seemed more dramatic and i think if the summed up everything in one season i’d totally love it. 
The ending was lacking i hardly remember what is it about


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> So what does broken bad mean? I guess I might watch the rest of it if my wife says she wants to watch the show together. Watching season 1 on my own though I had already lost interest by the end of season 1. I guess I just can't get into a show about a guy who gets cancer then turns drug dealer. I'm pretty sure my wife can't either but I guess we'll see.


What does breaking bad mean. To turn to a life of crime and/or raise hell. Basically he evolves from a mess to being totally bad ass.

You really need to watch it. You say "Drug dealer". That is the understatement of the year. He becomes a Kingpin. As per his "One who knocks" speech:



> Who are you talking to right now? Who is it you think you see? Do you know how much I make a year? I mean, even if I told you, you wouldn't believe it. Do you know what would happen if I suddenly decided to stop going into work? A business big enough that it could be listed on the NASDAQ goes belly up. Disappears! It ceases to exist without me. No, you clearly don't know who you're talking to, so let me clue you in. I am not in danger, Skyler. I am the danger! A guy opens his door and gets shot and you think that of me? No. I am the one who knocks!


I just found it fascinating how he evolved and what he became.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> What does breaking bad mean. To turn to a life of crime and/or raise hell. Basically he evolves from a mess to being totally bad ass.
> 
> You really need to watch it. You say "Drug dealer". That is the understatement of the year. He becomes a Kingpin. As per his "One who knocks" speech:
> 
> ...


I probably wouldn't have even watched season 1 if I correctly interpreted what breaking bad meant then, hahah. I thought the show was going to be about breaking someone who is bad. I like the actor who plays Walter White so maybe I can watch the show to see his performance but Breaking Bad as a series seems kind of lame to me, no offense. Even the speech you mentioned sounded overly dramatic and hammy to me. I don't want to sound too negative about Breaking Bad specifically but I think cable TV dramas just aren't my thing. When I watch cable I usually just watch anything that isn't a drama, including sports. I think my life experiences are why I don't like a show like Breaking Bad. I'd rather kill or capture a criminal rather than glorifying him (or her), which I have done in the past with say Interpol as an example.

Then again, I guess a guy who gets cancer then turns kingpin is probably a lot more interesting than finding and arresting a pedophile or a Nazi or a rapist who fled jurisdiction. I thought the show was also boring but I think something like The Wire would be more up my alley. I used to live and work in Baltimore and the show as it's depicted is very realistic, especially the parts that would be considered as being part of the hood.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> I probably wouldn't have even watched season 1 if I correctly interpreted what breaking bad meant then, hahah. I thought the show was going to be about breaking someone who is bad. I like the actor who plays Walter White so maybe I can watch the show to see his performance but Breaking Bad as a series seems kind of lame to me, no offense. Even the speech you mentioned sounded overly dramatic and hammy to me. I don't want to sound too negative about Breaking Bad specifically but I think cable TV dramas just aren't my thing. When I watch cable I usually just watch anything that isn't a drama, including sports. I think my life experiences are why I don't like a show like Breaking Bad. I'd rather kill or capture a criminal rather than glorifying him (or her), which I have done in the past with say Interpol as an example.
> 
> Then again, I guess a guy who gets cancer then turns kingpin is probably a lot more interesting than finding and arresting a pedophile or a Nazi or a rapist who fled jurisdiction. I thought the show was also boring but I think something like The Wire would be more up my alley. I used to live and work in Baltimore and the show as it's depicted is very realistic, especially the parts that would be considered as being part of the hood.


I enjoyed the first season of the wire. But after that it seemed to be all over the place.

I also watched Power which was a bit too Hollywood Drug Dealer for my liking.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> I enjoyed the first season of the wire. But after that it seemed to be all over the place.
> 
> I also watched Power which was a bit too Hollywood Drug Dealer for my liking.


Yeah I wasn't interested in watching The Wire past season 1 either. Some cable dramas that I did end up liking, although I've only ever watched sporadically are American Horror Story, Fear the Walking Dead and The Walking Dead. I didn't have cable when the original The Walking Dead series was on TV, plus all the controversy about the production made me want to catch the show a lot less. I like Fear the Walking Dead because one of my daughters and her mother had a rather prominent consultative role with the show.

Way more cheesy but still very cool, she also created the original Astartes shorts on YouTube. 😄 Well, I don't know if she did it all on her own but she did create at least the first scene of the ship breaching the larger ship.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Yeah I wasn't interested in watching The Wire past season 1 either. Some cable dramas that I did end up liking, although I've only ever watched sporadically are American Horror Story, Fear the Walking Dead and The Walking Dead. I didn't have cable when the original The Walking Dead series was on TV, plus all the controversy about the production made me want to catch the show a lot less. I like Fear the Walking Dead because one of my daughters and her mother had a rather prominent consultative role with the show.
> 
> Way more cheesy but still very cool, she also created the original Astartes shorts on YouTube. 😄 Well, I don't know if she did it all on her own but she did create at least the first scene of the ship breaching the larger ship.


I found The Walking Dead a bit boring tbh. It seemed to build up, then the most amazing anticlimax ever, again and again. Although that little zombie girl being shot at the farmhouse was kind of emotional.

The Astartes series is bloody amazing, I have watched it before. Congrats to your daughter.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> I found The Walking Dead a bit boring tbh. It seemed to build up, then the most amazing anticlimax ever, again and again. Although that little zombie girl being shot at the farmhouse was kind of emotional.
> 
> The Astartes series is bloody amazing, I have watched it before. Congrats to your daughter.


Yeah I think being anticlimactic because that's more realistic was one of the main appeals of The Walking Dead. 😄 If you haven't watched it yet, Fear the Walking Dead is pretty good too. Although again I've only watched Season 1 of the show. 😅

Thanks and yeah I was surprised because I thought Warhammer 40K stuff would always have an element of cheesiness to it, but the Astartes shorts were actually pretty cool, if a bit nonsensical toward the end though. I think the ending was very cool though ending with the long hall of dead kings scene.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

I liked it, I watched it a long time ago so I don't remember it very well but I could say that it is the story of a man who doesn't want to leave his family in debt and ends up transforming himself into a monster (oh maybe it was the discovery of his true personality), and causing damage to everything around him.

Also Walter, smart as he was could have easily gotten out of the business early, but I seem to remember him telling his wife: I did it because I liked it, or something similar.
Mike when he was dying told Walter that everything was ruined because of his ego.

I also see it as a criticism of the drug culture, it's a madness and tragedy what happens in that world....


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Thanks and yeah I was surprised because I thought Warhammer 40K stuff would always have an element of cheesiness to it, but the Astartes shorts were actually pretty cool, if a bit nonsensical toward the end though. I think the ending was very cool though ending with the long hall of dead kings scene.


I have read some of the lore surrounding 40K, its actually quite deep and impressive. Pretty grim and violent as well, sad and tragic in places as well.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

I watched a few episodes and wasn’t compelled to keep going. There wasn’t anything very clever, funny, or interesting about it to me - and the edginess was forced enough to be cringy imo. A lot of shows are like that - act like drug references or murder or whatever is edgy but any real social commentary about the realities of the “underworld” has no teeth. There is just a bunch of stupid drama generated through unrealisitic motivations, breaking taboo for its own sake rather than saying something meaningful about it. _Weeds_ was the same way.

I watched the film _The Lincoln Lawyer_ again after the new series adaptation is proving to be bland and uninspired. Now that movie had some teeth when it comes to the taboos.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> I have read some of the lore surrounding 40K, its actually quite deep and impressive. Pretty grim and violent as well, sad and tragic in places as well.


Yeah sorry, I wasn't trying to be a dick. I used to be involved with movie productions and also game development but not so much TV. The mother of one of my daughters I mentioned earlier is/was (I'm not sure if she still does it.) heavily involved with the making of TV shows. She tried to get me into it also but I suggested she get our daughter into creating and advising on TV shows instead. I'm sure they've branched out into streaming as well but I'd guess TV is their main media that they work with.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

It seems that some people have a severe misunderstanding of what Breaking Bad is really about and that's what happens when you don't go any further beyond the first few episodes. As a result, they only have a surface level view of the series. I pity those that drop the show at season 1. They're missing out on so much greatness down the road.

I know I sound like a fanboy here but I don't really give a fuck.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Crowbo said:


> It seems that some people have a severe misunderstanding of what Breaking Bad is really about and that's what happens when you don't go any further beyond the first few episodes. As a result, they only have a surface level view of the series. I pity those that drop the show at season 1. They're missing out on so much greatness down the road.
> 
> I know I sound like a fanboy here but I don't really give a fuck.


I'd have a lot more respect for your opinion if you weren't being so passive-aggressive about it. I really don't care if your opinion is different from mine nor do I want your pity. Breaking Bad just wasn't as good of a show as people hyped it up to be. Especially to people like one of my daughters and her mother (who I'm longtime friends with who also worked on that production) and me who don't enjoy watching a show glorify crime and becoming a big shot. I'd rather make a lot of money legally and be a big shot in real life.

If you can't accept that not everyone likes the same things you do then I pity you for being so closed minded.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Crowbo said:


> It seems that some people have a severe misunderstanding of what Breaking Bad is really about and that's what happens when you don't go any further beyond the first few episodes. As a result, they only have a surface level view of the series. I pity those that drop the show at season 1. They're missing out on so much greatness down the road.
> 
> I know I sound like a fanboy here but I don't really give a fuck.


I watched snippets of later episodes when family members were watching it, and I still wasn't interested or impressed. Continuing to muscle through it because other people like it would just be a waste of time. I certainly don't pity anyone who has different tastes. What is the point of that?


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Squirt said:


> I watched snippets of later episodes when family members were watching it, and I still wasn't interested or impressed. Continuing to muscle through it because other people like it would just be a waste of time. I certainly don't pity anyone who has different tastes. What is the point of that?


Some people absolutely love Breaking Bad. The OP thought it was a good show, which it probably is, but I've met some people who I'd call super fans. They were pretty much blue collar people, decent folk but the show glamorized becoming rich in a way that a lot of people only know how but would never do IRL, by becoming a criminal and selling drugs. Walter White has a backstory that makes it kind of relatable but yeah, the show really isn't for everyone.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Scoobyscoob said:


> I'd have a lot more respect for your opinion if you weren't being so passive-aggressive about it. I really don't care if your opinion is different from mine nor do I want your pity. Breaking Bad just wasn't as good of a show as people hyped it up to be. Especially to people like one of my daughters and her mother (who I'm longtime friends with who also worked on that production) and me who don't enjoy watching a show glorify crime and becoming a big shot. I'd rather make a lot of money legally and be a big shot in real life.
> 
> If you can't accept that not everyone likes the same things you do then I pity you for being so closed minded.


Oh no that isn't the case. I'm sorry for being a fanboy. I know that I suck. I'm 23 so my brain still needs work.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Crowbo said:


> Oh no that isn't the case. I'm sorry for being a fanboy. I know that I suck.


Nah, you don't suck. The show was and still is very popular. I have friends who would meet up by the dozens, pack into some cars and go to a bar and grill that was doing a live showing of the show and in a restaurant packed full of people and would watch the show like it was a huge event. I live in Los Angeles County so it was kind of like ground zero for how popular and part of Hollywood culture that show was and still is.

It just wasn't a show for me. It definitely wasn't for the daughter and her mother I mentioned earlier either (Her mother is ENFJ, one of my daughters... I should probably let her type herself since she's an adult now and perfectly capable of doing so.).


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Breaking Bad just wasn't as good of a show as people hyped it up to be.


It really was that good. 

It didn't glorify their crime. It was a cautionary tale. What it did was give otherwise ordinary soulless characters a boundless life filled with skidmarked undies. Their development was brilliant and it was a roller coaster of unexpected events and buildup of tension.

I have shows that are acclaimed and deemed brilliant that I can't get into as well. My daughter scolds me for not liking Sopranos or wanting to watch A Scanner Darkly because I am not fond of animation. It does come down to preference.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

I watched Breaking Bad a long time ago and really liked it. I like it more than The Wire, Dexter, and Weeds.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

beth x said:


> It really was that good.
> 
> It didn't glorify their crime. It was a cautionary tale. What it did was give otherwise ordinary soulless characters a boundless life filled with skidmarked undies. Their development was brilliant and it was a roller coaster of unexpected events and buildup of tension.
> 
> I have shows that are acclaimed and deemed brilliant that I can't get into as well. My daughter scolds me for not liking Sopranos or wanting to watch A Scanner Darkly because I am not fond of animation. It does come down to preference.


I think a lot of people hyped it up *too* much to me then because I felt let down after watching the first season. No one hyped The Wire to me and while it's a quality show, it was too real and real in a way that was depressing to me. So many scenes in the few episodes that was season 1 that gave me flashbacks to what it's like living in the not-so-great parts of Baltimore and while I had a good time living in B-more, I'd prefer staying in the nicer parts of B-more if at all possible. If/when I ever go back to the east coast to visit D.C. that is.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Some people absolutely love Breaking Bad. The OP thought it was a good show, which it probably is, but I've met some people who I'd call super fans. They were pretty much blue collar people, decent folk but the show glamorized becoming rich in a way that a lot of people only know how but would never do IRL, by becoming a criminal and selling drugs. Walter White has a backstory that makes it kind of relatable but yeah, the show really isn't for everyone.


It did seem to be an outlet for blue-collar frustrations and fantasies. That is a bit more interesting to me than the story itself.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Nah, you don't suck. The show was and still is very popular. I have friends who would meet up by the dozens, pack into some cars and go to a bar and grill that was doing a live showing of the show and in a restaurant packed full of people and would watch the show like it was a huge event. I live in Los Angeles County so it was kind of like ground zero for how popular and part of Hollywood culture that show was and still is.
> 
> It just wasn't a show for me. It definitely wasn't for the daughter and her mother I mentioned earlier either (Her mother is ENFJ, one of my daughters... I should probably let her type herself since she's an adult now and perfectly capable of doing so.).


That's okay. I tend to get VERY attached and obsessed with the things that I get invested in so I have the tendency to feel personally attacked when those things get criticized. That's probably a byproduct of my autism but regardless, I need to fix that because it's a part of my personality that is incredibly disgusting. I don't know why I struggle with this so much more than others and why I'm so close minded but it is what it is at the moment. 

There's a lot of things I like that receive heavy amounts of praise but aren't exactly intended for everyone so I must have forgotten that along the way.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Squirt said:


> It did seem to be an outlet for blue-collar frustrations and fantasies. That is a bit more interesting to me than the story itself.


Yeah, I was tasked with doing some research (well I'd like to think of it as doing some Detective work or Sleuthing) on why the show was as popular as it was at the time, because a lot of my colleagues and co-workers were befuddled by its popularity and a lot of us were wondering if we even knew what people wanted in media anymore. The show came out while I was working at Activision and the conclusion that I came to is that people who watch cable TV drama don't necessarily like the same thing(s) as what a video game player would like.

That's a conclusion that would have to do because otherwise Breaking Bad blindsided a lot of people across various media industries.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

I don't like Breaking Bad anymore. I'm never watching it again. Worst show ever.

Just kidding.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> Do people have no empathy? A man gets cancer and does whatever it takes to support his family. Wouldn’t you do the same?
> 
> Sure Jessie Pinkman should of eaten a bullet or been blown up but other than that it is a story about a man with cancer.
> 
> I am at a loss.


Wtf man. I mean I like it but what is it about that description?
Yeah, a man gets cancer, and no, Jessie should not get a bullet. He was just an ordinary guy, reminiscent of most of us.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

jetser said:


> Yeah, a man gets cancer, and no, Jessie should not get a bullet. He was just an ordinary guy, reminiscent of most of us.


You may be able to relate to an emotionally unstable mess of human jelly, but myself and most people I know are nothing like Jessie Pinkman.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Why did I even post in this thread? smh. I fucked up big time.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Scoobyscoob said:


> I'd have a lot more respect for your opinion if you weren't being so passive-aggressive about it. I really don't care if your opinion is different from mine nor do I want your pity. Breaking Bad just wasn't as good of a show as people hyped it up to be. Especially to people like one of my daughters and her mother (who I'm longtime friends with who also worked on that production) and me who don't enjoy watching a show glorify crime and becoming a big shot. I'd rather make a lot of money legally and be a big shot in real life.
> 
> If you can't accept that not everyone likes the same things you do then I pity you for being so closed minded.


I'm not close minded, most of the time.


----------



## maximum danger (4 mo ago)

beth x said:


> It really was that good.
> 
> It didn't glorify their crime. It was a cautionary tale. What it did was give otherwise ordinary soulless characters a boundless life filled with skidmarked undies. Their development was brilliant and it was a roller coaster of unexpected events and buildup of tension.
> 
> I have shows that are acclaimed and deemed brilliant that I can't get into as well. My daughter scolds me for not liking Sopranos or wanting to watch A Scanner Darkly because I am not fond of animation. It does come down to preference.


Yeah I have a bit of an animation bias as well, but I'm open to it. Arcane wasn't bad.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I think overall it's one of the best shows ever made so far, the script was incredibly well written and the camera work had a very suitable artistic flair. Better Call Saul as well. 
That being said, it was quite bleak which made it hard to watch sometimes, if mood wasn't right.
For those who say it glorified crime I think it did the opposite actually and Walter White is supposed to be seen as an antihero, though I wouldn't be surprised if there are people who took that differently.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Red Panda said:


> I think overall it's one of the best shows ever made so far, the script was incredibly well written and the camera work had a very suitable artistic flair. Better Call Saul as well.
> That being said, it was quite bleak which made it hard to watch sometimes, if mood wasn't right.
> For those who say it glorified crime I think it did the opposite actually and Walter White is supposed to be seen as an antihero, though I wouldn't be surprised if there are people who took that differently.


I actually didn't like the character Saul Goodman in Breaking Bad. But in Better Call Saul, I grew quite fond of him.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> I actually didn't like the character Saul Goodman in Breaking Bad. But in Better Call Saul, I grew quite fond of him.


I love Better Call Saul equally as much as Breaking Bad and I think it's even a bit better in a few areas. One of the things that impressed me most about BCS was that Vince and Peter took who was mostly a comic relief character in Breaking Bad and developed him into a character that is a lot more nuanced, multifaceted, and sympathetic. And they did so in a way that was completely natural and organic, imo. 

I loved Mike in both series but I liked him even more in Better Call Saul as well.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Crowbo said:


> I love Better Call Saul equally as much as Breaking Bad and I think it's even a bit better in a few areas. One of the things that impressed me most about BCS was that Vince and Peter took who was mostly a comic relief character in Breaking Bad and developed him into a character that is a lot more nuanced, multifaceted, and sympathetic. And they did so in a way that was completely natural and organic, imo.
> 
> I loved Mike in both series but I liked him even more in Better Call Saul as well.


Mike is probably my favourite character out of both shows. I was kinda sad when he died, but I do understand that everyone that did business with Walter had to die. But I am happy Saul Goodman survived.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Crowbo said:


> I'm not close minded, most of the time.


Good to know, thanks. I guess.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> I actually didn't like the character Saul Goodman in Breaking Bad. But in Better Call Saul, I grew quite fond of him.


yea they do a good job of making us hopeful he's not that much of a sleazebag as he appears


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Red Panda said:


> yea they do a good job of making us hopeful he's not that much of a sleazebag as he appears


Despite him ultimately being responsible for his own choices, I do feel that his brother should of been more supportive. Blood is blood after all.

That said if that were the case, the show wouldn't of been so interesting.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Good to know, thanks. I guess.


Indeed. I'm on the autism spectrum and as a result, I perceive the world in ways that most others wouldn't even consider. So by definition, I can't be closed minded.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------

